
Pay It Forward Design Bundle – 100% to Watsi - gracegarey
https://payitforwardbundle.com/
======
squeaky-clean
I love the idea of a Humble Bundle, but for other interests, like this. But
this bundle is a little confusing to me. I suppose selling things that may be
used professionally is much different than selling video games or eBooks.

The Creative Market Charity Design Bundle looks good, but the other items are
just limited time subscriptions, or even worse, discounts on
purchases/subscriptions. It's like paying for a coupon book. It might be nice
if you're planning on purchasing some of these, but I doubt I'll use any of
these services knowing that in a year (or less), my access is gone unless I
pay full price.

Also, where is the licensing? For the Creative Market items, it seems like
each one has it's own license? Most of them seem to use this Simple
License[1], but I don't know if they all do. The text for the Simple License
is way too vague for me to use this on any commercial project. As far as what
you cannot do with the license. For example:

> Cannot be used in a product offered for sale where the item contributes to
> the core value of the product being sold.

How do you even decide this? The first example listed is:

>You Can: Use a purchased icon set as functional icons in your app, such as
button icons.

>You Cannot: Use a purchased icon set as artwork that enhances actual gameplay
in your app, such as the birds in Angry Birds.

That's so arbitrary. The artwork of the birds is somehow different than the
artwork of the menu icons in the game? What if you make an Angry Birds clone,
except where buttons are used to aim and fire the birds, instead of
touch/dragging? Let's say I make a messaging app where the "core value" is
just a simple, clean interface. Do I lose the ability to use these icons?

[1]
[https://creativemarket.com/licenses/simple](https://creativemarket.com/licenses/simple)

~~~
vitamen
Probably from a technical lawyery standpoint that's not enforceably clear, but
from the standpoint of someone who uses paid creative assets as part of my
regular work, it's certainly clear enough that I could feel fine using them
and moving on with my life, and knowing if I was stepping over the line.

------
rgawdzik
Question to anyone in the media industry:

Why aren't there a lot of open source media assets (that actually are as high
quality as paid assets)? I remember trying to make games and such, and people
required me to pay $1000's of dollars, seems relevant here as well, such as
"10 movie clips" for $1500.

It puts up a barrier for individuals to use assets they haven't made, does it
not? I think that was one of the main reasons FOSS was started; so a homebrew
hacker doesn't require shelling out $2k for a text editor!

~~~
gtCameron
The benefit of open source software is clear: If I open source my text editor
it can be made better by other people contributing to it.

I don't see the benefit of "open sourcing" high quality media assets. The
expectation of a media asset is for it to be completed and then used as is,
not continuously improved like a software product.

~~~
OvidNaso
The Free Software/Culture stuff is also about DRY, in a sense. Say I need a
picture of a stream for a project. I get my camera and drive a couple hours to
the woods. Batch process the set and finally decide on one picture to use. At
the end of this, fairly expensive process, I actually have 10-15 pretty good,
usable pictures that I no longer am going to use (at least not in the near
future). The (modern) traditional ideology is to lock those away just in case
I may need a picture like that in the future.

Makeing them free to others means they don't have to repeat the same process
for basically the exact same thing. Now multiply this by the 100's or
thousand's of other assets that could be used in a small project.

~~~
Arcanum-XIII
Picture doesn't work repeatedly. Same for design and other graphical element.
It gets boring after the second use, annoying as hell the third and there's no
fourth time. We want to experience "new" stuff. We can already seen those kind
of complain with the light reuse of some stuff in video game and movies...

------
bobbles
So if I sign up to get this.. how many of the services require credit
information?

I'm a bit worried that I'll sign up for a bunch of services to receive the
offer, and then 12 months from now when all of them expire I'll suddenly have
autorenewals all over my credit card statement.

------
jqm
I'm guessing this is for a good cause but I don't know that a bundle works in
this particular case.

Also, I disabled my ad block software a few weeks ago for unrelated reasons
and when I visited another (news) page a few minutes later what do you know?
There are now ads for "creative market" (fonts icons graphics etc) along the
side of the news article... So it appears someone got a few cents worth of
information by me clicking on this link as well. Oh well, I don't care but I
might consider re-enabling the ad blocker.

------
JohnTHaller
On the off chance the creator is here, explaining what Watsi is, even if only
in a few words, would be very helpful. I'd never heard of Watsi before. I had
to click on the 'stories' link and then click on the Watsi homepage to find
out.

Additionally, finding out what's in the bundle is similarly counter-intuitive.
The 'Explore All Assets' link showed two separate popups that seemed like it
was required to pay or at least register just to see a list of what I'd
actually get.

~~~
mrcwinn
Watsi's doing really good work. Here's some more information from the front of
the Pay It Forward Bundle homepage (no need to click through anywhere). Please
consider donating. Even $2 makes a real impact.

"Watsi enables anyone to fund life-changing healthcare for people around the
world. 100% of every donation to Watsi funds healthcare, and the organization
is dedicated to complete transparency. Since launching, Watsi has funded
healthcare for 2,631 people in 19 countries."

~~~
JohnTHaller
Ah. It was below the fold. And the link near Watsi I figured was a learn more
link but it wasn't.

------
blairbeckwith
This is a pretty great bundle, even if you only redeem a couple of the offers
like myself.

Wunderlist and Scribd alone make this an easy purchase for me; I was going to
buy Wunderlist Pro yesterday, so this is perfect.

~~~
mrcwinn
Wunderlist is really nice and Scribd too! Totally agree. Given that you can
donate anything you want (minimum $2), it's hard to say this isn't a great
value. :-)

But much more importantly, it goes to a really great organization. I've been a
supporter of Watsi for quite a while. It's really powerful to get that email
update some time later and learn, more often than not, that a patient's
surgery went well or need was fulfilled. Watsi is super transparent and
upfront about where money is flowing, how successful it is, and you get direct
knowledge of exactly the patient you're helping. Great stuff!

------
canvia
No bitcoin payment?

